# Crazy and true Story!



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok so this may sound like a crazy story, but I swear this really happened to us.

Last week we went for a while by the river..Since no other dogs/people were on the trail I let Chloe go (with her leash still attached to her harness in case I need to grab her quickly).

Well she never starys far at all.. she was probably about like 10 feet ahead of me when I felt something breeze past my face... i loooked over and a hawk had swooped down and flew about a foot right of my little Chloe!!! I ran over and scooped her up and we carried her back to the car... all the while the hawk was circling andfollowing us... I would say it had probably followed us a good 70 ffeet. I was in total shock.... I couldn't believe that a hawk had almost tried to swoop up my dog! 

Have dogs gotten swooped up by large birds like that... I am no pro not sure if it was a hawk but it was def. some bird of prey...


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh that is SO scary! One of my fears of letting a small dog run in a field/park. Its actually happened to a dog in a park in Brooklyn, NY. Birds of prey will occasionally take tiny dogs if they can. Something to be aware of for sure! 
Although I think they usually go for the REALLY small guys, 3lbs and less and Chloe is more like 5 I think if I remember correctly? So hopefully that guy was bluffing.... but it sounds like he may have been looking for a meal. Maybe he didn't grab her because he realized she may be a bit bigger than what he wanted, or realized it wasn't quite a rabbit or something?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have heard stories about dogs being picked up by big birds of prey but god I hope it never happens to any one mine.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow that is scary. We have a lot of hawks
and a few eagles where we live  My husband is always warning me to be on the lookout for them swooping down towards the dog.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, birds of prey have gotten little dogs as well as cats. We had a pair of eagles starting to nest on the outskirts of our yard. Thank goodness they didn't like the airport we live next to. I know that at least one person on the site has lost their dog to a coyote. So, that's something one needs to be aware of if you live where they are.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

OK So I am not crazy... I couldn't even imagine seeing her get swept away

And that is so sad about the chi getting taken by a coyote.. how horrible


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I don't want to gross anyone out here but... my cat got swooped up by, I guess, a hawk. 50% of the people I tell this story to don't believe me. My neighbor saw the whole thing and then showed me her remains (which were up high in a tree). Now... unless the neighbor lied, which I highly doubt, and I in fact saw the remains of my dear Tia, it happened. It was heartbreaking and she had snuck out of the house and never came back. I am personally glad I didn't witness this as it would have killed me and the neighbor was hesitant to tell me but knew I needed closure. We are a bit in the country also. Wide open area. That probably didn't help.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Birds of prey are in the city too. We live in a large metro area (400,000 population) and there are hawks everywhere. I heard about someone whose little dog was snatched up by an OWL right in front of her when she let it out at night. 

I NEVER let Brody out by himself. He's just about rabbit sized and I'm sure a hawk or owl wouldn't know the difference. 

Scary!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh I would have just died if I'd have seen it. That poor woman.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hawks will absolutely pick up any small cat or dog. We live in a woodsy kind-of northern area in Minnesota, and my hubbys dad has told me of 3 of their dogs that have been picked up by either an eagle or a hawk. That is one of the biggest reason I will not let Venus outside without either hubby or myself, and a leash on at all times.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I was the one who lost my Beloved little Roxy to the coyotte it was horrible, right in front of my daughter and I. I did chase them but never caught up. I will never forget it. I did have an young eagle try to get Roxy once, she did get away but had four talen marks in her sides and was bleeding abit. The eagle was very brave and did not want to give up on Roxy. I kept chasing it away from her and it would come right back. I couldn't beleive it. That is why my Zoey will NEVER go outside with out a leash on her.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, I have told my close call story many times on here. A hawk tried to get Yoshi with me, my Great Dane, Weim and sheltie all right next to him on the front porch. This is why my boys potty inside now.

I also had a friend lose a Yorkie that was on a harness to a hawk. The Hawk was unable to carry him off but the talons dug deep and killed him anyways:-(

I am always warning people about small dogs and birds of prey as well as other predators.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my lord. Zoeysmom, that had to be the worst thing in the world. I feel sick for you and your daughter to have gone through that. What a helpless feeling. I don't even let my 1-1/2 pounder Bambi on the ground. I am so paranoid. Now I even have to worry about Coco with her harness on? Crazy. Can't be too careful.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Good heavens!! I'd have freaked out! Thank heaven it didn't pick her up!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

That is why I will not let Bailey walk outside, even next to me. We are by the forest and there are lots of hawks and eagles around here! There is a nest just behind our house, we often see hawks flying over. The main reason we trained Bailey to use a potty box!!!

There is a guy at our new puppy class who works for the phone company. He has warned us to never let Bailey out of our site for even a second outside, he said he can't even count the number of dog collars he has found in nests of these birds! He said at least a few hundred of them in the 5 years he has been working there. He said Bailey would be snatched up in a second! He has taken all of the collars he finds to the owners and tells them where he found them. He said he wouldn't wish the pain they feel on anyone. 

If I don't carry him while we are outside, I put him in his totally enclosed stroller. He loves to walk in the stores anyway, he isn't a fan of walking outside. He loves his stroller though! 

I am SO glad that Chloe is ok and that the bird didn't get her!!!! That must have been terrifying!!!! **HUGS**


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

This is actually a subject I've been researching alot lately. We have a pair of red tail hawks whose territory and main nesting site is along the tree line/creek behind our house. I absolutely hate those hawks with a passion. I've read that it is not a feat for them to snatch dogs up to 10 lbs. I've also read stories where the poor dog struggles after being captured and actually frees itself from the bird but usually doesn't make it due to puncture wounds or the fall itself.

Just reading all of these posts makes me sick to my stomach all over again. Bruce and Lola truly love their little backyard so this has always been a conundrum for me. I always sit outside with them when they are out and spend most of that time scanning the skies. But then I read these posts and it reminds me that it doesn't matter where you are...it could still happen.

My mom had her rat terrier (bout 9 lbs) here for 8 years and the same pair of hawks were always around without incident...but there's always that chance. So in the meantime, I research hawks and owls and try to learn as much as I can about their hunting behavior etc...

A couple of years ago when we lived in a 3rd floor apartment that backed up to a tree line, my house bunny, Carmel, would follow me out onto the balcony (she just loved it out there). Well, one night we were out there around 8pm and I was just sitting in a chair staring down at my girl when I just happened to look to my right and there was an owl coming in for Carmel! That thing was not more than 3 feet from us and I'll never forget those talons. I lifted my arms and jumped up and the thing stopped mid swoop and literally backed up and flew off. That was terrifying, and also the end of Carmel coming outside at all.

This is a quote I read off of another message board that has stuck with me: _"Horned owls though are ferocious fighters that will dine on hawks, osprey, cats, small dogs, and what have you. They are the bengal tigers of the bird world."_ I hear them calling here at night. Bruce and Lola do not go out after dusk at all.

I know that birds of prey are beautiful, necessary, protected, etc...but as the owner of small dogs and previously bunnies...I really could do without the things.

AND I am so thankful that Chloe is ok, and am sorry to hear about such a close call.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that happend to a past member on here, sadly hers was killed when the bird droped the chi.

Another member used to have one of them hanging out in her backyard watching her chis, she couldn't let them out to play they had to be inside or in one of them large pens with a top. After a few phone calls to animal control nothing was done , but the bird soon stopped coming around. 

I'm glad she's oh k !


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG that makes me feel sick to my stomach. That must be the worst possible way to lose a pet.

So sorry to hear about Roxy,(((((HUGS)))))

So glad that we dont have any eagles etc here. But anyway Rocky is NEVER out in the garden himself and always on a lead on walks.

Glad Chloe is ok!


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

My neighbor around the corner had a hawk scoop her dog up out of her backyard. It was a yorkie. Hawks around here are mainly red tail or black hawks and their wing span is 5 foot alone so yes they are capable of picking up small dogs and cats. Very scarey! Is why I don't leave my dogs un-attended out in the backyard, we have hawks everywhere here.

Once the hawk does get its talons on your dog or cat its all over with, instant death.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*How scary! I cannot even imagine witnessing something like that!*


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

The hawk that got my precious cat, Tia, was a red tail. Tia weighed 9 lbs. The only thing left of her was her collar, and some patches of her beautiful coat. They were pretty high up in a tree. My hubby got up there and confirmed it. I still cry to this day hearing these stories and picturing her going through that. I hope she died suddenly and without pain. I know she probably didn't. Now, I really have to think about things. We spend a lot of time outside and at the dog park and all that. I guess I didn't realize they would even attack with humans and other animals directly nearby. I would just die if this happened to me again.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The bad things about birds of prey esp. owls are that they are silent when coming in and at night you would never even know an owl was near, until it is too late. I hear them in the back yard at night and we have hawks circling the yard all the time, not to mention, coyotes, wolves, bobcats and I have even been told we have cougars in these parts as well, oh and lets not forget the bears. I live slap in the middle of the woods so we have to be VERY careful.

I have been asking my husband to build some type of long contraption that I cant put in the yard that would give them enough room to run around, play and potty in that they could be directly on the grass but at the same time a top and sides. Ofcourse it would have to be a very secure top and sides and also not allow an animal to dig under after them. These prey driven animals are very smart and determined and just a simple xpen with a simple top would not keep them out:-( I have seen the claw marks and where the metal door handle had been ripped off of a chicken coup at the house in front of us:-(


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG, how scarey for you. I am glad that Chloe is alright though. I couldn't imagine if something happened to my boys!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ummm this is one of the scariests posts i've ever seen! i will never forget roxy's story, it chills me to read about it again. i'm so sorry for your loss. and i'm so glad chloe is ok! 

i lived in boston for 4 years while i went ot boston college, and we're not in the middle of the city btu the suburbs surrounding it and one day while going to class i happened to look up to a tree becuase of a weird noise and i saw a hawk, feasting away on a small animal on a branch taht was not too far up - it was the grossest thing ever, the bird was actulaly pulling out the entrails and eating them. sorry to be gross but i coudlnt stop watching, and soon enough i had about 30 peopel watching it with me. they are vicious predators. 

i remember when bam was a puppy and i took him to the beach, and i was paranoid that a SEAGULL was going to hurt my baby hahahah my ex bf at the time laughed at me but he wa sbarely 2lbs than and resembled a large nyc rat so... who knows!!! honestly our babies are small and you can never be too careful!


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> OMG that makes me feel sick to my stomach. That must be the worst possible way to lose a pet.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Roxy,(((((HUGS)))))
> 
> ...



Hi Scotland is one of the places I worry about  we travel their often in our motorhome and I have seen them circling the camp sites at lots of places! I wouldnt drop my guard if I was you! they did release Sea Eagles not long ago in Scotland didnt they? also I saw a big owl perched at the top of a tree at the bottom of the garden, Im on the East Coast South of the Tees.

Reading about these poor Chi,s that ave been taken makes you feel ill doesnt it? I know the Eagles are protected but I hate the things and if one lived near me I wouldnt trust myself not to shoot it. :coolwink:


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got my first Chi, Dani, about 3 weeks ago and, thankfully, have no stories to tell there, But, I have lived in N. Louisiana on the edge of the woods for 3 years and I raise chickens. My first year I lost 2 layers to red-tailed hawks that would swoop down into the chicken pen and kill and eat them, so hawks here are a big problem. So I went to Lowes and got rolls of deer netting and covered the pens. I've had no more losses. I have had a couple birds hit the netting, but never went through. I've said all that to say this, I wonder if building a good sized pen just for our beloved Chi's to play in and then covering it with deer netting would solve the problem of sky predators. I would still never leave them outside alone, but to sit out and enjoy the day while watching our kids play or while we're doing gardening, this could give them a safe place to enjoy the outdoors?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

God, I couldnt imagine anything worse than losing your pet to a predator. Luckily in the UK we have no big predators to worry about, also no extreme weather or earthquake risks which make me all kinds of happy!!:coolwink:
I do worry every time I let them off lead in the park tho, especially if they go zooming away to say hello to another dog.
I have built a roofed cat run though as several years ago I lost 5 cats in the space of a year as someone was setting traps and laying poison for them. The puppies use this also for toileting and then are let into the garden for supervised play. Something like this would seem a good investment for piece of mind.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

is there anything in the uk that could carry away a chi#?? that is so scary


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

yea, when you research the breed they actually touch base on this. so scary and crazy that this would happen. i am sooooo happy that chloe is okay!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Roxy's story gave me instant chills all over... wow that is unreal.. like something you would see in a horror movie.. I can't imagine what you and your daughter must have gone through. But I am glad you can share your story as a warning to everyone.

And poot little Tia.. that is so scarey as well... eeek I just get so freaked out thinking about how that could have happened to my little angel.

Our hawk encounter I guess wasn't the first..because over the summer Chloe and I were out back at my parents laying in the sun on the dock and I saw 3 hawls circling above us. I took Chloe inside to be safe... but def. was wondering if I was too paranoid...but after last week there is no doubt in my mind that she is prey to those creatures.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have a chi yet but my neighbor down the street does and she was telling me that the hawk that resides in our neighborhood sits on her fence waiting for her chi to be let out to potty or play. Luckily she saw it and now she is very cautious and only takes him out on lead or makes sure that she is right with him outside if he's playing off lead in the yard. This same hawk was seen carrying off a cat in it's talons a week or two ago. It is also the same hawk that is so bold as to circle me and my Siberian husky (he's 55 lbs!) when we go out walking. This bird has a 6 foot wingspan and patrols our neighborhood constantly. Scary stuff!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Eepp.... While I know you can't just go around shooting harks and other birds of prey (most are endangered or threatened)... Can you shoot at them with say.. a nerf gun? Or get an air horn to scare them away from your yard?

Don't they have big owls or hawks in the UK anymore? I know the wolves/wild canids/wild felids have been wiped out for years... but you guys must have big birds.

Gah... if I had a big yard, I'd so fence in a section then roof it over to keep birds out. For now it's leads on and never alone.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

We have a hawk that nests in our back yard b/c of our fish ponds in the yard plus I live right off the Chattahoochee river...So we have pretty wooded areas in Georgia so it's a common thing to see deer, hawks, and even coyotes around here... we have a dogie door installed for our dogs... we installed it for the pugs before we bought Evian and naturally evi learned from watching them.. we keep a VERY close watch on her and in case anything happens I have my rifle right next to the door in case... I know its illegal to shoot and kill one of those birds but if it came between my beloved pet or the bird... Can you guess which one isn't going to survive? ha ha ha I sounded very country (mind you I do live in Cumming and people here still fly the rebel flag in their yard) I had to go in and edit..My point is that if it came to the point where I had to choose my dog or the bird and I had no other option then I'd take extreme measures.. BUT since I watch my dogs very closely I hope that I won't ever have to do anything that drastic... ANYWHO enough with my rant! I'm sorry for you're loss Zoey's mom that's the saddest story I have ever heard. Chloe's mom I'm SO glad that everything is ok and that you were able to fetch her up in time!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG america sounds like such a scary place to live! I'm glad we don't have coyotes and big birds of prey over here that is just the scariest thing! x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a friend who took his 16 year old yorkie on a camping trip and a hawk picked him up (the dog)and took him away. I have had one dive at George before. Now when I let them out, I am always looking at the trees and sky. Sometimes I wonder if the neighbor's think I have lost my mind and I'm looking for a UFO to come beam me up. We have eagles and hawks here.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> OMG america sounds like such a scary place to live! I'm glad we don't have coyotes and big birds of prey over here that is just the scariest thing! x


hehe this made me laugh - it's not though! well, i don't live in a rural or even a area with woods. im not in the city but it's a very very suburbanized area, we have tons of squirrels and rabbits but birds of prey... i think i would pee my pants if i ever saw one here. coyotes... the closest thing to one i saw was the wolf hybrid that my neighbor had so i don't have any worries concerning wildlife but it really is scary to think that bam can be a prey to animals!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

That's really frightening, so pleased everything was okay.
I don't think this is likely to happen in the UK, though there are some remote areas where we do have large birds of prey.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what about foxes in the uk? my daughter has foxes in her garden sometimnes??


----------

